# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  ENVASES Y EMPAQUES DE CARTON CERTIFICADO PARA EXPORTACION DE FRESAS,UVAS,ETC.

## LUVA

Fabrico Envases y Empaques en Carton con revestimiento de fabrica.El carton es: Biodegradable,compostable,organico y reciclable,apto pára el contacto con alimentos,cumple con legislacion Europea para el contacto con alimentos y frutas.Cuento con Certificacion Europea. Cuento con capacidad de produccion, en Lima,Peru. Ideal para frutas como uva,Fresa y otros.Contactarme en 981 286 168 o en Correo:lvluva@gmail.comTemas similares: OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197 OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197 Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa HUANCAYO: "Conferencia Magistral de Envases, Empaques y Embalajes de Productos para la Exportación" Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación

----------

